# RIP Michael Mann



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

I have chatted to a few people from this forum who knew of Michael Mann. Michael lived in durham and was a long standing member of Lanchester Wildlife Group, the botanic gardens in Durham etc etc etc.

His main interest was bugs and insects and he visited many schools and groups over the years and was often know as 'spiderman'. His back room at his house was an entomologists dream and an aladins cave for children

He was second to none with his knowledge about wildlife and areas in the north east to see our rarer species. When younger he was Tom Dunn's unoffical apprentice.

Michael was a diabetic , resulting in the lose of an eye and a leg many years ago. Over the last few months his health was not the best. He was recently in hospital with a broken hip, but due to other health issues we believe he had a heart attack.

I have known michael since i was a small child and will miss him greatly. I thought I would make this post as many people may have met him over the years. He was 51. 

My thoughts are with his wife Jean and family...


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Lauren and I also knew Michael, we were shocked and saddened by the news, having only recently visited him in hospital. Our thoughts are with Jean, family and friends.
RIP Michael, you were a lovely man.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely gutted to hear this. I've known Michael for over 15 years. 

If only I'd made that call instead of thinking about it.....


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

the funeral is next Tues - 7th July - 11:30 at Durham Crem - Jean says everyone who knew michael is welcome

pm me if you need info


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I heard the sad news yesterday. He had been poorly for a long time, but its still a shock. Thoughts with the family.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I have always enjoyed bumping into him and chatting with him at local events. My thoughts are with his family.


----------

